# Duties and Responsibilites of Weapons



## desrss (Aug 5, 2019)

My daughter is need of some insight. For her next rank advancement test she needs to right a paper on 'The Duties and Responsibilities of Owning & Using Weapons' at the studio and at home. It's been a little difficult for her to search info on the subject. Could anyone help her out?


----------



## wab25 (Aug 5, 2019)

A really good place to start is with the laws where she lives and where her studio is. The details will be different in each town, city, county, state and country. Its those details that can make a difference. Laws to consider:

1. What does the law say about storing your weapon? Some places don't care, some require them to be locked up, some require them to be unloaded, disassembled and locked up.
2. What does the law say about transporting your weapon?
3. Does the law allow you to even own the weapon?

The next set of laws to learn is the self defense laws where she lives.

1. When can you use lethal force?
2. When can you not use lethal force?
3. Do you have to retreat first?
4. Do you have "Stand your ground" laws? (look up what "Stand your ground" laws actually are... people's common understanding of them is incorrect)

Once all that is figured out... now the hard questions.

It may be legal to shoot the bad guy as he breaks down the door... but if / when I miss, will I be shooting into the living room of the house across the street? That is probably not legal. In some places, it is legal to use lethal force to protect property... if someone is destroying your car, on your property, it may be legal to shoot them, but are you ready and willing to deal with the consequences? Law enforcement will look into it, there may be grand jury or even trials, which means you need a lawyer. If you shoot, he may shoot back... You may shoot and kill him, and be legally cleared of any wrong doing... but you have to live with the fact that you killed someone over a possession.

Before I owned a weapon, I would put some serious thought into when I can use it and when I would use it. Note those may be very different answers. Also note that I am not saying anything political or anything about what the "right" answer is. Just giving you things to consider, that I think you should know before you get a weapon.

Also, yes, you do need to know how to use the weapon correctly, maintain the weapon correctly, store the weapon correctly and practice with the weapon. Know that you are responsible for the weapon. If you keep the weapon in a place that your kid or your friends kid or the next door neighbor kid finds it and uses it... you are responsible for that action as well.

I hope this helps. There is a lot to consider when owning a weapon.


----------



## CB Jones (Aug 5, 2019)

desrss said:


> My daughter is need of some insight. For her next rank advancement test she needs to right a paper on 'The Duties and Responsibilities of Owning & Using Weapons' at the studio and at home. It's been a little difficult for her to search info on the subject. Could anyone help her out?



How old is your daughter and what weapons is the paper supposed to be focused on?  (Bo, nunchaku, samurai sword, Glock, AK-47, Tomahawk Cruise Missle, Trident II Nuclear Missile, Death Star, etc...?


----------



## jobo (Aug 5, 2019)

CB Jones said:


> How old is your daughter and what weapons is the paper supposed to be focused on?  (Bo, nunchaku, samurai sword, Glock, AK-47, Tomahawk Cruise Missle, Trident II Nuclear Missile, Death Star, etc...?


I don't think it matters, the duties are much the same if it's rice flails or a Tomahawk.

don't hurt someone you don't intend to hurt with it, maintain it so it doesn't hurt people all on its own, don't let it fall into the hands of someone who might hurt them selves or others and don't scare people on the bus by waving your sword, glock or tomahalk about on the way to class

the responsibilities then are how you manage to do that


----------



## CB Jones (Aug 5, 2019)

jobo said:


> the duties are much the same if it's rice flails or a Tomahawk



I dunno...I think their might be a few more responsibilities with a Cruise Missle.

Also there other responsibilities with firearms like treating every gun like it is loaded while nunchaku that's not really that important.


----------



## jobo (Aug 5, 2019)

CB Jones said:


> I dunno...I think their might be a few more responsibilities with a Cruise Missle.
> 
> Also there other responsibilities with firearms like treating every gun like it is loaded while nunchaku that's not really that important.


that's the responsibilities that change dependent weapon, the duty is not to injure someone with it inadvertently, then you can talk about launch codes or not spinning your rice flails about like a looney


----------



## Buka (Aug 5, 2019)

A way she might think about approaching the paper...

Instead of focusing on the laws of weapons, maybe focus on the general responsibilities taught in her art and how they encompass everything in life.

Senseis love that kind of thinking.


----------



## CB Jones (Aug 5, 2019)

If the weapon is the Death Star... maybe suggest covering the exhaust port.


----------



## drop bear (Aug 6, 2019)

CB Jones said:


> If the weapon is the Death Star... maybe suggest covering the exhaust port.


----------



## hoshin1600 (Aug 6, 2019)

The thing to remember about thermo nuclear weapons is that,
One is none, two is better but not as good as three,  four is.....oh the hell with it you need like 500 of those suckers just in case ....just sayin


----------



## desrss (Aug 6, 2019)

She is 10, and right now she has bow staff, escrimas and nunchaku.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Aug 6, 2019)

desrss said:


> She is 10, and right now she has bow staff, escrimas and nunchaku.


I would look into the laws in the area, give her a simple version of it, and also suggest to her write about how weapons are force multipliers, and the reasons she should/should not be using them/the dangers of using them.


----------



## CB Jones (Aug 6, 2019)

She being 10 I think it's probably a little to early to start studying law.

Focus on writing about the potential dangers of the weapon and being careful with them...when it is ok to use the weapon (defense only)....being mindful of her surroundings when using them....putting them up when they are not being used....general care and inspection of them.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Aug 6, 2019)

CB Jones said:


> She being 10 I think it's probably a little to early to start studying law.
> 
> Focus on writing about the potential dangers of the weapon and being careful with them...when it is ok to use the weapon (defense only)....being mindful of her surroundings when using them....putting them up when they are not being used....general care and inspection of them.


Even at 10, basic laws should be known. Stuff like: it's against the law to carry a ___ in the streets, we keep it in the car and then home when you go to/from class. You're not allowed to use ___ under any circumstances, according to the law, (or unless someone attacks you blah blah depending), so don't try to unless you are really scared someone is trying to kill you.

If they're going to use a weapon, they should be aware of the basic stuff like that, and that it's not just "daddy says you shouldn't do that", but "you could get in a lot of trouble if you do that". Same way kids know that starting a campfire in your backyard might piss off your mom (depending on mom), but starting a fire in school could get you in serious trouble.


----------



## jobo (Aug 7, 2019)

kempodisciple said:


> Even at 10, basic laws should be known. Stuff like: it's against the law to carry a ___ in the streets, we keep it in the car and then home when you go to/from class. You're not allowed to use ___ under any circumstances, according to the law, (or unless someone attacks you blah blah depending), so don't try to unless you are really scared someone is trying to kill you.
> 
> If they're going to use a weapon, they should be aware of the basic stuff like that, and that it's not just "daddy says you shouldn't do that", but "you could get in a lot of trouble if you do that". Same way kids know that starting a campfire in your backyard might piss off your mom (depending on mom), but starting a fire in school could get you in serious trouble.


I suppose it depend on jurisdiction,  in the England at 10 yo, your criminally responsible for your action, at 9 your not, so can carry anything, which may beprofited by  law, but    you can be neither charged or prosecuted in effect it's legal, inScotland its 12, a quick Google says that the age criminal responsibility iinto states ranges between 0 and 12  and there is also a masive disparity between states on what is and isn't prohibited,  so knowing basic law would include knowing that even if rice flairs are prohibited, is far from illegal to t" illegal to wave them round in the street if your in a state with the age is 12.

I remember thinking on my 10th birthday, id better reign in my behaviour,


----------

